# Marquetry Gallery of Self Portarits from Level One ASFM



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*There are now* several lumberjocks who have completed level one at a The American School Of French Marquetry. In one of the level one exercises, each student produces a four-off set of self portraits, one of which is left behind at the school for the "rogue's gallery".

This is done after only a day or two's instruction so they are a good indicator of how much can be learned in a short time when the material is well and clearly presented. In this thread I hope to see all the current LJ alumnae self portraits as well as those of future students who go to the school and produce their own.

I'll get the ball rolling with mine. 
............ about the hair…... I'd been wearing an opti-visor all day when Patrice took the photo.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Very nice, Paul…

This should be very interesting….


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

You do such cool work!! Paul! 
I am afraid I won't be doing this project. 
I wish I could!
Nice pic though!!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Must have been an old camera ,black and white ,that is not like you Paul I am used to Lot's of colour in your work .
Hope you had a good time at the school and look forward to more about this .


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Great topic Paul, thanks for getting the ball rolling… here is mine. I hope that thread will become the "virtual" rogues gallery, as we know that Patrick has been a bit delinquent in putting up the real ones on the walls of the school.










One of the things that they teach at the school is that less detail is often desirable, and that the mind will fill in the missing pieces. I took that advice to heart, and created my portrait with only three individual pieces!


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Paul here are my pictures. They still need to be sanded and finished.
Richard 
"I hope they post. This is the first time posting pictures on the site and I am not sure if I did it right."


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Kiefer*, Everyone's is the same. Patrice takes a picture and reduces it to a high contrast format. We were then required to further reduce and simplify it by light table tracing …. the art part of the exercise. Finally, we cut them Boulle style and got four copies in different color combinations but all are simple light on dark or dark on light images.


----------



## zombolina (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Paul and Mat-so good to meet you last week. I am completely obsessed with marquetry now and actually dreamt that I was cutting on the chevalet last night. Will start building mine this week so get ready for a lot of questions ! 
Here are my (sideways) portraits- for those who don't know me, my eyes actually line up in reality as opposed to this drawing


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

It looks like Patrick has only talented and skillful students. All of these marquetry works seem very well done to me.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

very cool stuff folks!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

All of this is very nice work. The classes must be very effective. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lookin good.


----------



## Frankcello (May 17, 2011)

HI Paul,

Thanks for all your posts they are great. I was wondering if you knew the process for getting from the photo to the stencil like shape that would be suitable for this style marquetry? Are they using photoshop or some other type of program? Any hints on that would by helpful.
Thanks in advance for your help.

Frank


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Frank, I think he uses Adobe Illustrator but photoshop, inkscape or almost any photo altering software will give you a high contrast version of a photo by just taking out the grays. After that it's a matter of trying, by hand, to isolate the essence of the features in just a few "islands" of shadow. Mat is the king for doing his in only three.


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

Richard, I don't see your "twinkling eye" portrait?

I had a great time during the stage I portion of the class and look forward to Stage II.









Here is me wishing I had a thicker beard.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Erik, Patrick had "His Eye On That One" so that's the one I left for the student wall of fame at his shop. "Old Blue Eye".

I am picking up the wood for my Chevalet build this weekend. Can't wait to get started.

Richard


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Be busy as a bee. My wife's going in for surgery so there has been a lot of running around again. 
Here is mine. The stash took for ever to cut but was a good exercise.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Just noticed this thread and wanted to add my two cents. I would strongly recommend the experience to anyone who is contemplating doing marquetry work. I enjoyed my two weeks immensely, and came away with more knowledge than I could have hoped for.

My self-portrait from week 1:










And throw in one from week 2:










Roger


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Roger you can't go wrong with one of Patrick's classes that's for sure. Your rose looks great. 
I also wanted to say you did a good job on the e-books as well.

Richard


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Richard,
Many thanks for the kind words. Appreciated.
Roger


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for reviving this thread Roger. 
Surely there are more since the last in 2013. Maybe we can get some more posted…... .???


----------

